# Sarunas and Pacers any news ?



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewforum.php?f=3

do you know what we don't ?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dont get me started on this . Alot of speculation and rumor. 

Cleveland maybe in the driver's seat with Pacers close behind
Cavs are having Jaric visit on Thursday to talk but they are still talking with Saras, and rumor is now the morotorium for Free Agents may be extended until Aug. 1 So we may not know for awhile where he is going?

It really depends on which publication you read, it seems to change by the day.
http://www.cleveland.com/weblogs/lebron/
here is a good one that has some links to some of the latest reports.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

If the Cavs do pick up Marko Jaric that is going to make the Cavs a better team with a decent ball handler and good three point shooter. Even if they do pick up Jaric he doesnt have any playoff experience and would probably leave the Cavs in 7 or 8 place


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He looks like a European David Harrison...

Well, just in that picture. In all the other pictures that they have of him he looks a lot skinnier than in the one above.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

:raised_ey Omg you are right especially the shoulders and arms.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

Tel Aviv is calling :clap: 

I talked today with Sarunas but he asked me to wait 2 more days and didnt comment 

TZAHEVET 

is the biggest maccabi fans web site www.tzahevet.co.il 
we have over 4500 forum members but all is in Hebrew 

the link to our forum is here 

http://forum.tzahevet.co.il/index.php

the link below 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=44#44

is a test that we are doing ,thinking to open a new English forum and you can find there all the news about Sarunas 

be our guests 
and enjoy 

Udi


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

It looks as if the Suns are in the action of getting this guy too. It looks like it comes down to Indy and Phoneix since the Cavs signed Marshall. If I was the Pacers I would pass on this guy.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> He looks like a European David Harrison...
> 
> Well, just in that picture. In all the other pictures that they have of him he looks a lot skinnier than in the one above.


<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HARRISON, DAVID" TITLE="HARRISON, DAVID" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/pacers/HARRISON, DAVID.jpg">
Wow!!


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

talking with the Jazz

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=48#48


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Portion of today's Chad ford chat here is the portion about Saras



> Chad Ford chat:
> 
> Tyler (IN): Whats the word on Saras Jasikevicius? Pacers, Cavs , Jazz or not the NBA?
> 
> Chad Ford: I think those are the three teams he's narrowed it down to. Personally, I think the Pacers are the best fit for him. He'd be on a team that plays at a very high level, Larry Bird loves him, and the team would give him a significant role coming off the bench. They need to replace Reggie Miller's clutch play and Jasikevicius has the ability to do that. I just think that his probability of success in the NBA is lower with the Cavs or Jazz


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

If he is a C he wouldnt fit in here. We already have Jeff Foster and David Harrison( sometimes Dale Davis) so we would be spending money on a player we wouldnt even use.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> If he is a C he wouldnt fit in here. We already have Jeff Foster and David Harrison( sometimes Dale Davis) so we would be spending money on a player we wouldnt even use.


He's not. He's a point guard.



> He's a great pick & roll player. He's a great shooter. He's a great passer and a true point guard. Sarunas Jasikevicius should be playing for an NBA team.


(If you click on the link provided in the first post of this thread, you can sometimes find useful information)

Here's his profile and stats:
http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=ADG


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am I in the twilight zone or something ? :eek8:


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> "The Jazz continue to play the waiting game. Former EuroLeague MVP Sarunas Jasikevicius is close deciding where he plans to play next season, according to agent Doug Neustadt. Cleveland, Utah and Indiana remain the most likely destinations. On Wednesday night, Neustadt told The Salt Lake Tribune that Jasikevicius' decision was imminent. But nothing was decided by Thursday night, apparently." Salt Lake Tribune


So it is still up in the air.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Christopher Reina/RealGM * - With the added cap space from the Bonzi Wells three-way trade, reports are beginning to come in that Utah is on the verge of agreeing to terms with Sarunas Jasikevicius of Maccabi Tel Aviv. This conflicts with earlier reports that an agreement had been made between Jasikevicius and the Cavaliers. 

“Utah’s offer is on the table right now and *we’re still waiting on a decision from Sarunas*," said his agent Doug Neustadt in an interview on Friday evening with DraftExpress.com's Jonathan Givony. 

"He has three offers from the Jazz, *Pacers* and Cavaliers. *They are all three-year deals above the $10 million being reported*.” 
-------------------------------------------------------------
I think we have a real good shot. Sarunas knows he won't succeed in Utah and will have a better shot at success in Indiana than Cleavland.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Interesting Thanks for the update....

Yes he did indicate in multiple interviews that he does not care if he starts only that he gets as much time as his play warrants. And that he wants to contend for a title. So we will just have to wait and see. If the money is all even, you would think Indiana has a shot. I will certainly be monitoring this all weekend If I hear anything I will post it.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

A small talk with Sarunas 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=55#55


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

If we do get him which PG are we going to release. It would probably be Gill. I just dont think the Pacers would want to have 4 PGs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> If we do get him which PG are we going to release. It would probably be Gill. I just dont think the Pacers would want to have 4 PGs.


Actually, if Jasikevicius is signed and performs well, I could see us trading Anthony Johnson.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes I never thought of that idea. We could trade him and get a first round pick and will give us some Cap room


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Yes I never thought of that idea. We could trade him and get a first round pick and will give us some Cap room


1. We couldn't get a 1st rounder for AJ

2. AJ doesn't make much money

3. We're nowhere near having any cap room. His money would only put us a few million more away from the luxery tax.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

O whatever you say. I beleive you because you are alot Pacer smarter than i am


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> O whatever you say. I beleive you because you are alot Pacer smarter than i am



Should strive 2 be like PacersFan! :raised_ey ......


Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes I know. Pacers Fan, Larry Legend, Stephen Jackson, PaCeRhOLic, and RP McMurphy are all the leaders of this forum. I hope to soon become one.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> The Jazz have their entire mid-level exception available and could trump Cleveland's reported three-year, $10 million offer.





> ''Utah's offer is on the table right now and we're still waiting on a decision from Sarunas,'' Neustadt told the website, RealGM.com. ''He has three offers from the Jazz, Pacers and Cavaliers. They are all three-year deals above the $10 million being reported.''
> 
> RealGM.com is reporting that Jasikevicius is leaning toward accepting Utah's offer.
> 
> ...


It looks Utah may now be in the lead. I will update if I find any more info as well. :raised_ey


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Right now I dont think we even have a chance of getting this guy. Since Utah needs him more than we do they are going to put a better offer on the table. Since we already have 3 PGs this guy will probably be a seconadary source to sign. Also he wont get a starting job here where he would get one with the new and improved Cavs.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

last news
going to the Cavs 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=58#58


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, the Cavs are stacked now. I bet LeBorn is happy now that he has possibly 3 new starters to help him get into the playoffs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Yes I know. Pacers Fan, Larry Legend, Stephen Jackson, PaCeRhOLic, and RP McMurphy are all the leaders of this forum. I hope to soon become one.



I hope you became 1 also, and from what it looks like it'll happen in no time... :greatjob: ....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks a lot :clap:


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

The Cavs 14.6 m are for 4 years (Sarunas)

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=61#61


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes. How much money did the Cavs have to spend this off-season.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is some more news from today. Not sure how true it is. Since the trade referenced was said to be false.

Dime Magazine 
Posted: 7 hours ago 
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/3824686



> Evidently Sarunas Jasikevicius won't be joining the Cavs after all. Cleveland is reportedly close to trading Drew Gooden to the Clippers for Marko Jaric and possibly Chris Wilcox. We like Gooden, but Jaric and Wilcox? Strong deal for the Cavs as their summer continues to get better. Still missing from the Cleveland's repertoire is an outside shooting guard. Right now, Donyell Marshall is really their only legit deep threat. Any cash left for Juan Dixon or Jon Barry? ...
> 
> A return to Washington or a trip to Indy are the most likely scenarios for Dixon at this point. ... Look for Jasikevicius to sign with the Jazz in the next couple of days


----------

